# Wanted - Fixed gear



## Twenty Inch (26 Sep 2007)

Anyone got a half-decent fixed gear that they'd like to sell me? Need a 56" frame. 

Thanks


----------



## provenrad (26 Sep 2007)

*57cm nice bike on bikeradar.com*

There is a lovely Cinelli Supercorsa Pista up for sale on bikeradar.com..
Here are the links - (it's not mine, but it would be if it was 5cm larger!)
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=12545345
http://mike-dean.fotopic.net/c1331963.html
£475 ono


----------



## Twenty Inch (26 Sep 2007)

God it's beautiful!

No, I need somethign cheaper. Time to look at the bay


----------



## John Ponting (26 Sep 2007)

I prefer imperial measurements but would still balk at the idea of an inside leg higher than my wife's head. A 56" frame plus a standard 10" for stepover needs long legs or very large blocks of wood on the pedals.


----------



## Twenty Inch (28 Sep 2007)

John Ponting said:


> I prefer imperial measurements but would still balk at the idea of an inside leg higher than my wife's head. A 56" frame plus a standard 10" for stepover needs long legs or very large blocks of wood on the pedals.



Yeah, well, maybe I want a pennyfarthing. Also a fixed, unless I'm mistaken 

Thanks for that, will get my head around imperial one day.


----------

